# Friday pictures



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

These are a few pics of my latest build. It's very old school, right down to the honey blank. The mermaid is supposed to be swimming in the sparkling ocean. The camera doesn't really pic up the detail too well, and in the natural light outside, it really pops. There's 8 layers of work in some places to get the "depth" in the ocean. 
I am heading out as soon as it's gets light to chase black drum all day. I hope everyone has a good Friday and a good weekend. If the forecast holds, I will be at the fishing show Sunday checking on some last minute deals.


----------



## Lyssy (Sep 8, 2010)




----------



## Oceola (Mar 25, 2007)

.


----------



## rio frio (Jan 12, 2005)

.


----------



## HillCountry Hunter (Apr 9, 2009)

Nice Axis!


----------



## Texas1960 (Jun 20, 2009)

At least it missed the fence. Found the mess Thursday morning after the drive to Rockport.


----------



## brotherDave (Dec 17, 2004)

Another illegal evicted. 

The aftermath of german roach treatment


----------



## Reynolds4 (Jan 18, 2010)

Boys at the lease this past weekend.
Youngest doing some tractor work for his pawpaw.














Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mrs. Vitamin Sea (Jun 18, 2010)

*Fun at the rodeo carnival last Saturday!*

Random pics from the carnival.


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

Softball with the little one and FFA with the older one. There is not enough time!

















Happy Friday 2cool


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

My buddy he is 8 months old


----------



## Mallardman02 (Sep 13, 2007)

My son turned 6 yesterday.


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

up after 4am to get this big boy started


----------



## MarshJr. (Jul 29, 2005)

pics from last weeks cookoff


----------



## bevo/fishing/hunting (May 10, 2005)

Photo shoot at the ranch this past weekend. The sun was awesome Sunday night.


----------



## bevo/fishing/hunting (May 10, 2005)

Belle to the vet for her latest rounds of shots


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Fishing Show Baby! This shrine kept me up all night until the candles burned out! LOL!


----------



## offshorefanatic (Jan 13, 2011)

New ride

Sent from my SGH-T769 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

Bye Bye Talon, I miss you in 45' of water!


----------



## atcNick (Apr 7, 2005)

Homemade and smoked bacon
























-Nick


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

bevo/fishing/hunting said:


> Belle to the vet for her latest rounds of shots


That is one awesome pic. That put a smile on my face today.


----------



## bigkountry14 (Jan 4, 2011)

Crazy Girl
Teacher Talk 
Rodeo Time


----------



## bevo/fishing/hunting (May 10, 2005)

Jay Baker said:


> That is one awesome pic. That put a smile on my face today.


Thanks! We have 2 other dogs, but Belle belongs to the boys since she was the first pet we got as a family of 4. Christopher can't wait to see her dove hunt this next year.


----------



## bigsplash (Jun 15, 2006)

a few from a recent quick get-a-way...


----------



## bigkountry14 (Jan 4, 2011)

One more-rodeo day at school...last day then spring break! WOOHOO! One happy teacher!


----------



## michaelbaranowski (May 24, 2004)

bigsplash said:


> a few from a recent quick get-a-way...


Isnt Singapore great. I enjoyed the four months I worked there.


----------



## TX HOOKSETTER (Oct 8, 2009)

My 4 year old starting his career.

Sitting in my pop-up sweating.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2005)

michaelbaranowski said:


> Isnt Singapore great. I enjoyed the four months I worked there.


Sure is. Brewerkz at Riverside Point is one of my favorite places.


----------



## TX HOOKSETTER (Oct 8, 2009)

One more.

Sitting in my pop-up sweating.


----------



## prokat (Jul 17, 2010)

Love that big wheel


----------



## Hullahopper (May 24, 2004)

Life at the Hopper's house. How many of you can relate?


----------



## big john o (Aug 12, 2005)

Hullahopper said:


> Life at the Hopper's house. How many of you can relate?


That is funny !! haha


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> Love that big wheel


And the Daisy Winchester BB gun too lol. I was too old for Big Wheels when they came out but I remember the kids in the neighborhood wearing holes in the plastic tires lol.

TH


----------



## redspeck (Jul 3, 2012)

*Friday pics*

Friday pics


----------



## Soapeddler (Jun 18, 2006)

Been blowin and goin since before SA Rodeo. I've posted a few pics during, but thought I would do a Rodeo Memories addition to Friday Pics.

I had more fun this year than I have in many, many years.

The Junior Livestock Auction has become one of my favorite events to attend. 

A few of us from the Calf Scramble Committee pitched in to create a pool of funds to add to other bids in the sale.

I saw a kid who's dad is an Ag teacher, and who's mother was just diagnosed with bone cancer, get $100,000.00 for his market lamb.

I saw a young lady with Down's Syndrome get $45,000.00 for her pig.

Stories like these abounded as San Antonio came together to raise over $5 million for the youth of Texas. IT WAS AMAZING!!! LOVED EVERY MINUTE!

Sorry for the poor quality of the pics. My old iPhone 3GS just ain't what it used to be.


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

Play Ball!!

Move I need some room!!


----------



## Soapeddler (Jun 18, 2006)

A few more Rodeo Memories.

The last pic is of the young lady who got $45K for her pig. I had to get a pic with her. She was AWESOME!


----------



## spike404 (Sep 13, 2010)

Trouthunter said:


> And the Daisy Winchester BB gun too lol. I was too old for Big Wheels when they came out but I remember the kids in the neighborhood wearing holes in the plastic tires lol.
> 
> TH


Those hollow tires were loud, and played havoc on day sleepers.

I worked shift work for years. One of my workmates came to work one night and confessed to doing something terrible. He got off at 0600, as he approached his house there was a Big Wheel at the side of the street, and he recalled not being able to sleep because of the Big Wheel noise. He said he couldn't understand his actions, but he ran over it. He was remorseful.


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Another Lab pic....all I have this week...


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

*My Fourth grandaughter*

I just had to show y'all a pic of Aubrey. We are so happy


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

Trouthunter said:


> And the Daisy Winchester BB gun too lol. I was too old for Big Wheels when they came out but I remember the kids in the neighborhood wearing holes in the plastic tires lol.
> 
> TH


boy, nowadays someone would be calling the cops on that kid
what we had,lol
http://pinterest.com/alwayzriding/vintage-pedal-cars/


----------



## prokat (Jul 17, 2010)

*!*

.


----------



## cubera (Mar 9, 2005)

gom1 said:


> Love that big wheel


Neighborhood watch?


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

*Diet Plates*

Some peeps say they get so fat looking at my pics..l.. Only if you eat 3 or more servings lol.. Hows this:brew: for Diet Plates..

Todds Dump Sunrise

One of many KLever Double's

Fresh Sockeyed Salmon Mango Relish

Fresh Sockeyed Salmon Salad

Sicilian HalfShell

Herbsaint Bouilbouse

Hawaiian Feech

Sheepshead Ceveechee


----------



## capt.sandbar (Aug 31, 2007)

My Son's senior paw print at A&M Consolidated
My ol'man.... 1, 2, and 3. He's old school. Almost 80 and still hitt'n it hard!! Love you Dad!


----------



## fischerkyle3113 (Jan 29, 2007)

1. 11lb Lobster
2. Used channel locks to open the claw
3. Downtown Seoul, South Korea
4. Dinner last night
5. Nutella brownies..made w/ only nutella and eggs yummy


----------



## drred4 (Aug 12, 2005)

*fish*

Dad's 30" trout from a few years ago.


----------



## a couple more (Mar 19, 2009)

*Sunset over my lil place in the country*

Damon, TX


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> 4. Dinner last night


What did that dinner cost in American dollars?

Looks great!

TH


----------



## texasjellyfish (Jan 23, 2006)

*3/7*

Dirt track at Las Vegas Motor Speedway some random pit shots of the King and Smokes ride


----------



## BigNate523 (May 19, 2010)

i think i am going to POP lol time for a nap


----------



## Hullahopper (May 24, 2004)

gom1 said:


> Love that big wheel


Early neighborhood watch program? :biggrin:


----------



## jaycf7 (May 30, 2009)

Few from this past weekend. Watching one of my former players pitch for ATM at minute maid. And he hit form himself in the 3 hole LOL


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

about 8 hours in and almost time to wrap it up @ 170 to get to 200


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Thunder Speedway in Killeen TX last weekend on the dirt 1/4 mile oval:

Madison Lamb, future up and coming female racing superstar!


















Vintage Dirt Track Racing Association races -










I love the smell of burning Castor oil in the mornings...





































More here: http://www.flickr.com/photos/smopho/sets/72157632946418091/


----------



## jaycf7 (May 30, 2009)

Forgot to add a few more.
and say HAPPY FRIDAY!


----------



## ToddyTrout (Mar 15, 2005)

*Costa Rica 30th Wedding Anniversary*

What a beautiful place


----------



## Reel_Blessed II (Jun 24, 2004)

RedXCross said:


> Bye Bye Talon, I miss you in 45' of water!


story??


----------



## Steelersfan (May 21, 2004)

*My trip to Dubai in Jan.*

Took a work trip to Dubai in mid January. Didn't have much time to sight see but did get to walk around the Dubai Mall, see the huge aquarium in there and eat dinner at the base of the Burj Khalifa.


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

She made it! We went to the Great Lakes Recruit Center in Waukegan, Illinois last weekend for her graduation!

She wanted a Chilis cheeseburger 

We waited 16 hours at the sirport for their flight to Florida.

Tour of the base in Pensacola. Yes....that's a marksman ribbon!


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

In the Exchange

COLD


----------



## seawings (Aug 28, 2004)

*Our "buddies"*

One year old and the love of our lives.


----------



## Be Young (Jun 16, 2004)

Peanut and Avril


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

Some pictures of a fishing trip me and some friends took in Tampa last week.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

My first Redfish on the rod I built. Don't be potlickin' my secret spot, neither


----------



## Ron R. (May 21, 2004)

Mont said:


> My first Redfish on the rod I built. Don't be potlickin' my secret spot, neither


2cool Mont!!!! Nice rod and catch!


----------



## BIGMIKE77 (May 2, 2009)

Mont said:


> My first Redfish on the rod I built. Don't be potlickin' my secret spot, neither


 :ac550: Top Secret Spots should have the background whited out :biggrin: I know where I will be headed this weekend now


----------



## Dick Hanks (Aug 16, 2007)

Looks like you might be in your freshly redone boat with that new rod. The only thing looking old........ oh well..... nevermind.


----------



## prokat (Jul 17, 2010)

Mont said:


> My first Redfish on the rod I built. Don't be potlickin' my secret spot, neither


 shoot yeah!!


----------



## TatterTot (Jan 6, 2006)

FISHROADIE said:


> Some pictures of a fishing trip me and some friends took in Tampa last week.


Cool Pics. Nice trout.
My wife just started working in Tampa alot. I may have some trips coming. If you used a guide and liked him PM the info please.


----------



## rmp (Dec 18, 2005)

RedXCross said:


> Bye Bye Talon, I miss you in 45' of water!


.... rest of the story???


----------



## fwoodwader (Jul 18, 2008)

LOL, I had a big wheels and it drove my mom crazy from all accounts considering they let me drive it in the house when I first got it and the fact that I use to do endless circles in the drive way or I would tear down our driveway hit the sidewalk a few circles in the neighbors driveway, and tear back down the side walk and wash rinse repeat.


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

Dick Hanks said:


> Looks like you might be in your freshly redone boat with that new rod. The only thing looking old........ oh well..... nevermind.


his shoes???


----------

